# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  Cada 30 segundos nace un niño con defectos físicos en China por polución

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Según el periódico oficial "China Daily", cada 30 segundos nace en este país un niño con defectos físicos causados por contaminación y deterioro medioambiental.* 
Cada 30 segundos nace en China un niño con defectos físicos causados por la contaminación y el deterioro medioambiental del país, informa hoy el periódico oficial "China Daily".  
Las cifras oficiales de la Comisión Nacional de Población y Planificación Familiar (NPFPC, en sus siglas en inglés) indican que cada año nacen en China entre 800.000 y 1,2 millones de bebés con malformaciones, que representan entre el cuatro y el seis por ciento del total de neonatos.  
Jiang Fan, viceministra de la Comisión Nacional de Población y Planificación Familiar (NPFPC, en sus siglas en inglés), señaló que el número de neonatos con defectos de nacimiento crece de manera constante tanto en entornos rurales como urbanos, "lo que fuerza a lanzar un plan de prevención al más alto nivel", explicó.  
Por esta razón, el gobierno anunció que ocho provincias de China ofrecerán gratuitamente exámenes preventivos a las mujeres que deseen dar a luz a un hijo, con el objetivo de evitar que se produzcan malformaciones fetales.  
La doctora Hu Yali, perteneciente a la universidad de Nankín (este), dijo que la polución ambiental supone el 10 por ciento de las causas de los defectos físicos de los recién nacidos en el gigante asiático.  
"Nuestras investigaciones muestran que la contaminación química ha sido el factor principal de influencia en la salud de las mujeres embarazadas y sus bebés en distintas zonas", aseguró.  
Así, por ejemplo, la provincia central de Shanxi, conocida por su ingente actividad química y minera, tiene la tasa más elevada de defectos de nacimiento, según los datos de la NPFPC.  
"Los defectos físicos están relacionados con la contaminación, especialmente en las zonas mineras de extracción de carbón (principal fuente de energía del país)", declaró An Huanxiao, director de la agencia de planificación familiar de la misma provincia de Shanxi.  
La contaminación del aire también supone un problema para las mujeres preñadas, ya que incrementa el riesgo de dar a luz a bebés con menor peso, según otro estudio realizado por la universidad estadounidense de Yale.  
Por su parte, el catedrático Pan Jianpig, de la universidad Jiaotong en Xian (centro), alertó que los nacimientos de bebés con malformaciones puede convertirse en un "problema social".  
"La presión económica que supone el crecimiento de estos bebés con defectos físicos es especialmente dura para aquellas familias que viven en entornos rurales pobres", explicó el profesor, que añadió que el drama que viven los padres de niños "estigmatizados socialmente".   *Fuente:* *www.rpp.com.pe** (02/02/09)*Temas similares: Experiencias coadyuvantes quimicos y fisicos !!! Artículo: Frutas y hortalizas frescas son cada vez más populares en EE.UU Artículo: Consumidores de Tailandia demandan cada vez más productos peruanos Nace el Seguro Ganadero Nacional Si quiere hacer negocios con China, pues debe conocer China

----------

